# EG2 or EG3 goggles



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I can get either pair very cheap and I'm wondering what to buy. I currently have EG2s that I like a lot but wondering if I should try to EG3s. Thoughts?

Edit: The size is what I like most about EG2s.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well if you already have the eg2s why not go for the eg3s?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EgVs? Flat lenses rule.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Nivek said:


> EgVs? Flat lenses rule.


How are those size wise? Love the view of the eg2.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> well if you already have the eg2s why not go for the eg3s?


Leaning that way but I'm getting a bonus lens so having 2 eg2 frames would be nice.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

a few months ago i contacted electric because i was undecided about getting the eg2s or the eg3s (couldn't find a shop near me that had any eg3s to try on) and they told me they are the same except that the eg3s are frameless of course. i ended up going with the eg2s because i didn't wanna take a chance when i knew for sure that i loved the eg2s and i didn't care enough for a quick changing lens system to pay that much more. the other thing that interested me, even more so then the quick changing lens, was even more field of view but the eg2s have so much already that i couldn't imagine a frameless eg2 (aka the eg3) giving me that much more for me to want to spend that much money. but since you're getting a discount then i say go for it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll listen to the secret society. Order has been placed, $71 to my door with a bonus lens. Worst case scenario I can always sell it.


----------

